# new here howdy



## va chunky boy (Dec 28, 2008)

hey guys new here but this number 2 , i have a vac -14 i bought 20 years ago and hes still a great tractor . we named him old robie , hes done or tryed it all ,baled hay,mowed hay , raked hay ,plowed , disked , and planted , plowed snow and roads , one clutch disk 2 sets of front tires, 8 set of points , 2 seals in the hyrdric pump , all for 1200 cash , yes i love my old case .tought of selling him once , my 23 year old son who has only drove it3 time and i thought didnt even know i had a tractor . had a fit said robie was more like a part of the family and he wasnt for sell ,i was so proud i allmost cryed well hope every body here likes my story i love tractors allways have and allways will its a sickness i think


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Va Chunky Boy! Sounds like you definitiely got your money's worth and then some from your Case.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Yes va chunky boy it is a sickness and very contagious. Its like the common cold, you get it and no matter what you do, its there, it goes away sometimes but it always comes back. Welcome to the forum


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Welcome to case forum and tractorforum.com. Glad to hear your son spoke up before it sold. May have been hard to get it back. It seems strange how a tractor may sit there and do nothing, but is still part of the family. They know it's there resting till it's needed for the next job.
caseman-d


----------



## va chunky boy (Dec 28, 2008)

a-men caseman a-men.


----------

